# GT-R on Top Gear on Sunday!



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The R35 is on Top Gear this Sunday racing a bullet train :clap: 

Top Gear telly news - TGTV show 4 preview - 2008 - News - Top Gear


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah - see also Clarkson: race Japan - Top Gear should be good.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Also on the week after!



> *[11x05] July 20th, 2008 *
> 
> Jeremy and James show off the ageing but massive luxury cars they bought for the price of a new Ford Mondeo. Meanwhile, the Nissan GT-R is given a thorough work out around Japan's legendary Fuji circuit and, straight from the Dragons' Den, Peter Jones and Theo Paphitis are the stars in the Reasonably Priced Car.


http://forums.finalgear.com/top-gear-pre-e...h-2008-a-28700/


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Andy Andy Wilman's blog:
Top Gear show 4 preview - Top Gear


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Let's just hope they learn how to park the Audi R8 this time


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

hi guys, 
can anybody record the GT-R part of the show and upload it to share the file for the rest of europe? Last week I spoke to my electrician to "upgrade" my SAT-System in order to receive BBC2 as well (only to see brilliant Clarkson)
Nevertheless it still isn´t working, so please help me/us out 
:bowdown1: 
If needed i have an idisk to upload the file - max filesize 1gb - so hidef would be nice


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

atcler said:


> hi guys,
> can anybody record the GT-R part of the show and upload it to share the file for the rest of europe? Last week I spoke to my electrician to "upgrade" my SAT-System in order to receive BBC2 as well (only to see brilliant Clarkson)
> Nevertheless it still isn´t working, so please help me/us out
> :bowdown1:
> If needed i have an idisk to upload the file - max filesize 1gb - so hidef would be nice


I hope somebody does. I'm visiting my inlaws in Tallinn this week and they only have BBC prime here. Bugger.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't you all just download it using BBC iPlayer? BBC iPlayer - Home


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

iPlayer is for UK residents only.

S.-


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Samuel Cross said:


> iPlayer is for UK residents only.
> 
> S.-


Sorry, I didn't know that. Can't people just put in a UK address when they register?


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

supraman said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that. Can't people just put in a UK address when they register?


i'm sure but not certain that it has to do with the computer you are using to access the site recognizing that the I.P. address (from which you are using to access the site) is not from the UK and so it blocks you off


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it'll be here tomorrow:

FinalGear.com :: Shows :: Top Gear


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice link Tokyogtr, I can keep up with top gear when I'm traveling now

R


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

awesome its a 30 minute feature too!!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Just so you expectations dont get too high - I was told on Friday that the NMGB car hasn't yet been to Dunsford for the Stig to drive so no TG lap time - yet!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they film the show the Wednesday before the Sunday broadcast...

I'm going to try and get a mate to get me in

R


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> it'll be here tomorrow:
> 
> FinalGear.com :: Shows :: Top Gear


Dude, you made my day!:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

WoREoD said:


> Just so you expectations dont get too high - I was told on Friday that the NMGB car hasn't yet been to Dunsford for the Stig to drive so no TG lap time - yet!



ye i heard the same from TG, i can't see it happening this series. likely next.


but clarkson & Stig are driving the GTR, SLR 722, Porsche Carerra GT & others for his DVD end of July


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its on youtube (at the moment just part 1-3,4 and 5 hopefully later)

:clap:


----------



## gnico (Jul 15, 2007)

torrent:

Top Gear - [11x04] - 2008 07 13 [RiVER] avi : TV Shows > Top Gear - Mininova


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I thought it was utterly disappointing. He spent more time faffing about with the sat-nav and whinging about the traffic than he did on the car. Even though they mentioned some of the technology gone into building it, they still used the, "but it's a Datsun!", joke at every opportunity (hilarious).
The trouble is, they are biased. When they did the DB9 race he went crazy about it and never stopped talking about the car. As for that Alfa that was on there last night  give me a break. Pretty, yes. Any use, NO!.

TG has gone right down in my estimation after this.

Fifth Gear HOORAHH!!.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I too was disappointed with the GTR slot.

My own feeling was they fooked up their timings because JC didnt get caught in traffic in Tokyo so he had to "manufacture" a delay to allow time for RH and JM to get to the ferry.

I've done the subway/overland trip from Yokohama Station to Tokyo and its a long trip...



As for the car content I'm not surprised JC said what he did. He always says Jap cars are immensely capable but have no soul or character. Stereotypical stuff from him even down to his arrogant approach to very friendly and helpful locals.


Looks like we'll be waiting again for a more detailed review


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

rapid and other links
FreeTVDown.org » Top Gear season 11 episode 4 | This is a spam-free zone


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i've just finished watching it and to be honest that could have been my car, especially with the route he took. i thought the whole thing was hilarious. btw, that huge road (or bridge as he called it) that was on the water is the aqualine (which i was pushing 290kph on at the weekend) and he was heading for chiba which has some fantastic roads. he wasn't kidding about tokyo being a race circuit, it can be really really fast. 

i think the reason they didn't focus on the car too much is cos they don't want to ruin the review they give it in a few episodes time. this vid is just ment to get everyone excited to watch that episode.

personally i think it's a cool vid because i enjoy seeing the red gt-r flying around japan exactly how i do.

as for the delay, it is easy to lose the satnav but i'm sure they told him the right hand button was map. so i find that hard to believe.

japan, what a great country. the gt-r, driven by a pratt but looked stunning.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

i also loved it! i thinks you will all see in the dvd at the end of july how much clarkson love;s it too!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yes yes yes to all of the comments above !!!

MINE WILL BE RED !!!!


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys catch that? "...and you know what? I don't really care about any of these things because buying this car for it's dynamic abilities, is like buying a porn film for its plot."

"A man from the Tag Gallery told me the other day that a car can never be art, because for something to be art, it can have no purpose other than itself. No function. 

...and look at this: It doesn't ride very well, it's not been built with much care and it is hopelessly inpracticle. What Alfa has built than is not a car, it's a centerfold. What Alfa has built, is 14 feet of art."


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I missed it yday evening unfortunately... but on the upside... I was driving my newly purchased R33 gtst with fully rebuilt engine & bonkers tubby back from newcastle    this is my 3rd one now... I'll never learn hehehe!

having just watched it I think they've deliberately kept the lack of info for the later episode. it was fairly entertaining tho esp. hammond getting off the train... muppet hehehe!

I would like to see two stig sessions in it tho... dry & wet ...or maybe 4 ...race mode on vs race mode on  I think its a car they really should explore on the circuit with more than 1 lap.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Dissapointed watching it but in hindsight a lot of good stuff in there, and just serves to maintain the suspense and afford more time for people to get their bets on in the laptime sweepstake. 

How tall is JC? His head looks very close to the roof, no room a for a helmet?



Rich


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

hammond didn't get off the train btw. its very common here for a long train to be split into two separate trains going to different places. makes the whole thing more efficient. he obviously walked along the carriages looking for a vending machine and they decoupled the train that he was supposed to stay on at the front.

what i did find amusing though was the petrol attendant. people really are that pleasant to you here. think clarkson was a bit overboard though when he said he'd find her beaver....


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have heard from a 'reliable source' that Clarkson took the bumper of a GT-R - when asked what car, I was told it was a red one....

The problem here is that the Japanese car was red and so is Middlehursts car (in studio), which we only saw the front off.

Now did they use Middlehurst car for the track? I know it's not allowed to drive on the road as yet but that doesn't stop it going around the TG track - and Andy Middlehurst is going to race that car anyway...

Or so rumour has it...

R.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

youtube link? never mind
YouTube - Top Gear Nissan R35 GTR (1/4)
YouTube - Top Gear Nissan GTR R35 Race vs Bullettrain Part 2 of 4
YouTube - Top Gear Nissan GTR R35 Race vs Bullettrain Part 3 of 4


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

YouTube - Top Gear Nissan GTR R35 Race vs Bullettrain Part 4 of 4
um K


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here, I hate clicking on links. I thought it was quite funny when
he showed the gas attendant the mask. Yes, they are very nice
and not only do they wipe your windows with clean towels but
they will also empty out your ashtray if you want. Although, I
have never seen a vending machine on a train, do they even exist?
I know on the Shinkansen, a stewardess comes around with a cart
and has snacks, drinks and beer. I cheated and brought my 2 big
cans of Asahi with me when we went to Kyoto and back as well as
a few Bentos.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Watched it tonight and was typically unimpressed. Clarkson did give some insights into the car and a few views but by and large from what I could tell 90% of the article was about trains, food (fish mainly), reading (or not) Japanese (in various forms), mountains, using technology to speak instead of your brain and getting lost. A shame really because it's much better when a car programme is actually about cars; but maybe I've misunderstood the main point of the show.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

its an entertainment show, primarily about cars, which it clearly is.

I dont get why people go on about top gear and how it has to be a dreary car review programme, which it once was (and it did go off air for quite a while), hence the revamp to the shows current and successful format.


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Love the programme but must say was bit disappointed in sundays top gear,hopefully this weeks will show of the new GTR!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi5 said:


> its an entertainment show, primarily about cars, which it clearly is.


Yes it is an entertainment show
No it's not primarily about cars, or at least based on this example. The cars are just a vehicle (no pun intended) for the programme to provide entertainment alone


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Last Sundays show was just a race against the Team - they have also had a white GT-R in the IOM but this was backed into an Audi or something and damaged the rear of the car so Stig couldn't do the high speed lap which is always at the end of the cars interview / report - hopefully they will get another car to do this in shortly.

R,


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Chubby - Sorry mate I think you're a bit mixed up. The car on the IOM which was accidentally damaged was the Black one that been doing the rounds. The IOM jaunt was Top Gear the magazine and not Top Gear the TV programme.
The TV programme has now had the black car (following Goodwood FOS) and Stig has done the lap. Watch this Sunday........


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Chubby - Sorry mate I think you're a bit mixed up. . Watch this Sunday........


Probally, yes I heard it was for the mag and not the program, but was then told that it was the car used for the flying lap.

No worries, will look forward to this Sundays programme.

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

If they did use the black car from GFOS will be interesting to see how clean they can get it for the London Motor Show, as I beleive it's heading there next.

R


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

!!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Could one of you nice people post the top gear proggy ?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

hyrev posted last lot above, hopefully he'll do the same again........ please...


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

that was bloody amazing!!!!

I cannot wait to get this car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've just wet myself.......


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Well done Jezza, I think he liked it!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks amazing in black crazy time near the top


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Rather impressive indeed.

Just like the girl over Hammond's shoulder. Huge thingys....


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Amazing car!!! 2nd that on the girl...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Girl was amazing .

Question real or bought????

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Car looks promising, nice time and a very controlled lap.

R.


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

Bought, her face was to skinny for them to be real!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

James Buckley said:


> Bought, her face was to skinny for them to be real!



Yes I agree ...

Still looked good though...

R.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Real. Easily!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Real....


No way Jose...

Plastic.... Too round and perfect....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah they are porno tits alright


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nope, the bra is pushing them up; they are real. I'd lay a lot of money on that.


----------

